# New "Noah" film flooded with controversy



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

A new Hollywood epic on the life of Noah has stirred controversy among Christians, Jews and others who have pre-screened the film, as they state that the movie largely leaves out one important foundation: the Bible.
_Noah_ is the brainchild of producer Darren Aronofsky, who says that he has wanted to make a film about Noah and the ark since his childhood. With a $1.25 million budget, the film is said to be more of an edgy action epic that depicts a man who fights off his enemies as he prepares for a coming apocalypse, rather than a story of a â€œpreacher of righteousnessâ€ who calls the world to repentance from sin.
Russell Crowe, known for his roles in _Gladiator_, _A Beautiful Mind_ and _Robin Hood_ stars as Noah in the film, and Anthony Hopkins, known for his roles in _Silence of the Lambs_, _Hannibal_ and _The Legends of the Fall_ appears as grandfather Methuselah, who provides advice to Noah.
â€œMan corrupted this world and filled it with violence, so he must be destroyed,â€ Methuselah explains to Noah, who has a dream of â€œdeath by water.â€

But as Noah begins to build an ark, he becomes the enemy of his brother-in-law Tubal-Cain. He tells Tubal-Cain to build his own ark, or die trying to take his.
â€œYou donâ€™t know your king,â€ Tubal-Cain asserts. â€œI have men at my back, and you stand alone and defy me?â€
â€œIâ€™m not alone,â€ Noah replies confidently.
Tubal-Cain, who has gathered an army against Noah, later storms the vessel in battle-style as the rain begins to fall.
â€œTake the ark!â€ he orders his army of followers.
A number of battle scenes are said to fill the film, which in some aspects are reminiscent of_ Gladiator_. Six-armed angels, known as Watchers, are also introduced, â€œwho came down from Heaven to help fallen humanity by granting them wonders of knowledge from magic to science to stars, metal, and fire.â€
Earlier reports of the film expressed disapproval that Noah was depicted as being centered on an environmental agenda, and that Aronofsky viewed Noah as the â€œfirst environmentalist.â€ Noah is also stated to be tormented with guilt for surviving the flood while others perished. It is not known whether those particular aspects still remain in the movie at this time.
As Aronofsky and Paramount Pictures have rolled out screenings of the film, which will officially hit theaters in March 2014, there has been mixed reaction from viewers. Some have praised _Noah_, stating that they were impressed with the production, while others have expressed disappointment over the movieâ€™s departure from the Biblical text.
â€œYou canâ€™t stray from the Bible in a Bible-based film without upsetting a percentage of the Christian faith base. Interpretations may vary, but if the story changes, even a little, itâ€™s deemed offensive,â€ Angie Meyer-Olszewski, an entertainment publicist, told _FOX411_. â€œWhen a studio releases a movie thatâ€™s biblical, they are playing a game of religious roulette.â€
â€œ_tâ€™s clear that Noah is not a Christian film,â€ writes the blog Beginning and End in a lengthy critique of the production. â€œYet when this movie hits the theaters, it will not stop the film company behind [it] from marketing the movie to churches and the Christian community in hopes of conveying the idea that it is a movie celebrating a Biblical story when it is not. Do not be deceived.â€
Reports state that Paramount and Aronofsky have different visions for the film, and that due to some of the dissatisfaction from the screenings, the producers of Noah are working on making their final adjustments before its release next year. Some are hopeful that the changes will be more in line with Scripture.

http://christiannews.net/2013/11/17/new-noah-film-starring-russell-crowe-flooded-with-controversy/_


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Man not taking the bible into consideration? What's new.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up Fish. Its on the pass zone for sure.


----------

